# Vision symptom



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

As per usual, as soon as one of my problems starts to go away, a fresh one emerges.

I thought I was over the worst. My DP was fluctuating between bearable levels and total absence, anxiety had disappeared, depression was going away. And now this. Anyway, I'll get it checked out in good time, I just thought I'd paste what I posted in a vision board here in case someone had any idea what was going on. I don't expect any people to be able to relate, but I thought it was worth a try. Anyway, here's my description:

I have no idea what this problem could be, so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. It's hard for me to describe, so forgive any lack of clarity in what follows.

The basic symptom occurs in my peripheral vision. The best way to describe it is a "strobe light" kind of effect, with what I see in the periphery seeming to "flicker" in a fairly indescribable way. For example, I could be reading a book, and see the words fine, but the periphery around what I'm seeing appears to somehow seem "weird" as if it were a strobe - thought this description doesn't quite convey what it's like.

I first noticed this about a week ago, whilst looking at my computer screen. But it's only got noticeably bad in the last couple of days. It's worse when I'm looking at something still; when I'm moving around and my eyes are moving it's not all that noticeable.

I'm not on any medication, and I don't have many other symptoms, besides floaters. In terms of vision, I only have a light astigmatism. I don't know if that's related.

Any help as to what this might be would be greatly appreciated. I really hope there's nothing too serious wrong.

MonkeyDust


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I get what you have described when i get migraines-which is usually caused by my sinus congestion. Eye strain causes it too i think.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought of migraines, however I've had this pretty much non-stop at least for the last couple of days. And I haven't had any other migraine symptoms really.

Since I've had floaters as well, it's possibly more likley to be something ocular related.

I'll probably get it checked out in the week.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

> As per usual, as soon as one of my problems starts to go away, a fresh one emerges.


that is my 'informal diagnosis'

And remember, we all KNOW this. We do. We just forget, or pretend we don't know, when we say "oh, no...I have some new symptom/experience. Wonder what this is?"

It's the same fears wearing new clothes. Period.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

No, not this time.

This is definitely either neurological or ocular; it simply cannot be a psychological symptom.

I feel fine, it's just as if someone's gone and put a strobe light in my peripheral vision - and it's got worse in the last couple of days.

I'm seeing the Doc tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

hi new here, just wanted to say that my spose described the exact same problem with his vision. he says he gets it during severely stressful situations. almost positive it's pychological, he was sure it was due to a head injury, but he got checked and everything came out fine. so the conclusion, most-likely part of the dp.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Again, I beg to differ since:

A)It's non-stop
B)I'm under no stress right now
C)My DP's practically gone
D)As has the anxiety.

I guess I'll have to see the Doc to be sure. I'd be surprised if this one was psychological, but who knows.


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Hello, I'm new here, been suffering with DR 24/7 for about 2 years, since I smoked some weed at a party and got really stoned and freaked out.

Anyway, I've had some really weird visual problems since it came on, trees seem to be 2D, bees buzzing about 2 meters away from me seem to be right in my face, and one of the things I'm pretty sure doesn't help is looking at a computer screen / TV screen for too long. For a long time, I was having very jerky vision when I woke up, and still I have very blurry vision for about 2 hrs after I wake every day. Other than that, my vision seems sharp as it used to be before the DR kicked in, it's just got that horrible dark dreamy look to it.



> The basic symptom occurs in my peripheral vision. The best way to describe it is a "strobe light" kind of effect, with what I see in the periphery seeming to "flicker" in a fairly indescribable way. For example, I could be reading a book, and see the words fine, but the periphery around what I'm seeing appears to somehow seem "weird" as if it were a strobe - thought this description doesn't quite convey what it's like.


Well, I think I know what you are talking about, it's one of the things I get when looking at a screen full of text on my laptop. The text I focus on (as long as it's not white on black - that contrast has a really bad effect on my vision) is fine, but around it, it's got maybe a slight flicker, it's a bit blurry, that sort of thing.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> Well, I think I know what you are talking about, it's one of the things I get when looking at a screen full of text on my laptop. The text I focus on (as long as it's not white on black - that contrast has a really bad effect on my vision) is fine, but around it, it's got maybe a slight flicker, it's a bit blurry, that sort of thing.


Nah...that's not really it. It's more like I have a strobe all around my peripheral vision; it's hard not to get distracted doing any kind of reading.

Sorry if I'm a little bitter here, I am grateful for all the responses, and I shouldn't expect many people here to know what's up here. I'm just currently very angry seeing as I was "past the worst" - psychologically speaking - and am now facing something entirely different that is probably either neurological or ocular in origin. I'm hoping I don't go blind or get a brain tumour. But, hey, that would be just my luck.

I haven't slept tonight, but I've got an appointment with the Doc today in any case. I'll keep you posted on what he says.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

To get this correctly checked you will need to see an eye specialist so he/she can have a look see behind the retina.

If you had of said that it only happnes in the dark or darkened enviroments I would have suggested the minor possibility of a PVD (posterior vitreous detachement).
This would usually occur with a mass of new floaters(like an explosion of them)and only in one eye.
I doubt very much if this is the cause with your eye problem.
Having said that it's not completely within the realm of impossibility ,I've had one in each eye.

See a specialist to put your mind at rest.I'm sure there is nothing to be concerned about.

Best Shelly


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Monkeydust,

I suffer from migraines, and I also get the lights that everyone is talking about. However, I also get the lights without migraines - and have been experiencing those for years and years (10+ - I'm 24 now). The lights typically are the result of pressure being made upon the ocular nerves - I get it sometimes even when I have sinus pressure. Sometimes it hits me under periods of high stress, or periods where I do not get enough sleep. Often it is the case that others experience this and just don't make as big a deal out of it than us - as I did, too, worry a lot about brain tumors and the like for the longest time.

It's highly unlikely that it's a brain tumor as you would be experiencing other effects if it were - likely dizziness (very, very severe dizziness), fainting, nausea, inability to speak properly or slurred speach, severe headaches, COMPLETE loss of peripheral vision, inability to maintain a steady focus on moving objects, and a host of other things that would bother you much more than the flickering lights.

If it is constant and bothersome, then its best to see a doctor and not ruminate - if it goes away and you feel no other effects, then I would just chock it up to you being biological and the victim of chemistry.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, thinking about it now, a brain tumour seems an unlikely possibility.

Likewise, it doesn't seem to be something wrong with the eyes - it's in both of them, the vision's fine generally, I haven't had masses of floaters and I'm too young (18 ) to make most of the problems involving the retina very likely.

I suppose that leaves me with something migraine-esque; though I doubt it's that simple. I'm literally having trouble reading and watching TV now because of the distraction.

I'll be at the Doctor's in an hour and I swear I'll shout my head off if they try to just send me away. I think I'll need a referral to a neurologist and/or opthalmogist pronto.

Oh well....I wouldv'e thought that having had a whole catalogue of physical and mental illnesses over the last few years - with barely a month symptom free of _something_ in-betweeen - it would be about time for my luck to change. I'll think twice before getting optimistic next time.

I'll see what the Doc says, anyways.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Monkeydust,

I'd go to an ophthalmologist, M.D., not optometrist ... always like to clarify this. 8)

You can never be too cautious about your eyes.

When I was 24, apparently because I am so nearsighted, I had retinal detachments in both eyes.

I had subtle symptoms for several years before the need for surgery in both eyes back in 1984.

The initial symptoms were missed/ignored by an eye doctor as "stress related".

I saw swirling pinwheeels, now and again in the periphery of my vision. As well as flashes of light which came and went -- very briefly. This literally went on for about 4 years. The stupid eye doctor never used the proper instrument to look in my eye.

I had a retinal tear in my left eye that required a sceral buckle (it's still there after all these years!), and cryosurgery and laser surgery in both eyes.

My retinas were slowly detaching and one day it was the Fourth of July at work. I couldn't see a damned thing for the light show. I was at work and as I frantically called my shrink to describe this, which he said was "stress" a great co-worker said, "Hang up the phone! Call Dr. Macy! My sister had the same thing!"

Thank God for this guy as I could have gone blind in my left eye.

I haven't had a problem since.

Lesson number 1, yes, we can have all sorts of odd symptoms, but for peace of mind have odd symptoms checked out.

I believed my therapists for several years. More than one (I had another light show during uni which came on after an illness) "stress."

The doctor who did all the surgery, including laser was a retinal specialist. I was lucky, this was at Cedars-Sinai in Los Angeles. These dudes had me in surgery pronto.

Not trying to scare you. You should go to an ophthalmologist and ask him/her to look at your retinas.

That may not be the problem, but this was my experience back in 1984.

My eyes have been fine since the surgery and other treatments. I'm now 46.

Best,
D 8) 
Not trying to scare you, and this may not be the problem. Have a complete eye exam, not at an eyeglass place, but with an eye doctor.

Again, I can't diagnose this, but for peace of mind.......


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Shelly said:


> To get this correctly checked you will need to see an eye specialist so he/she can have a look see behind the retina.
> 
> If you had of said that it only happnes in the dark or darkened enviroments I would have suggested the minor possibility of a PVD (posterior vitreous detachement).
> This would usually occur with a mass of new floaters(like an explosion of them)and only in one eye.
> ...


What Shelly said, LOL. Sorry, missed this. :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

One last thing, LOL.

Since 1984, as with all medical fields, ophthalmology has evolved so much, there are subspecialists for every part of your eye. This dude who finally did the surgery had about 4? years training in retinas and years o f experience after that, PAST all the normal ophthalmology training.

If you go to a good doctor, and have all of the right tests, they can figure things out. Of all things, I recently went to the eye doctor (I go every year). I have "retinal pigment hyperplasia" in both eyes. He said this can sometimes be a symptom of colon polyps! The eyes can be an excellent diagnostic tool. He said, this is NOT something to worry about, but I should tell my GP next time I see him.

OIY if I have to have something else! Agreed, as little Roseanna Roseannadanna said, "EEEEES always SOMEthing" 8)

I also have one floater in my right eye which is the size of Maui. I've said this before.

I'm sorry, I was so angry with two shrinks and of course the initial eye doctor who missed this.

I have to say, I get totally PISSED at some psychiatrists who easily dismiss certain symptoms as "hysterical", etc.

OK, end of rant.

*And Monkeydust, this doesn't have to be something serious.*

PS, did I say I HATE MOVING, but I LOVE the new executive paper shredder I got. I shredded all day yesterday. I have about a ton of paper shredded into confetti. Feels good. I'm traveling light! Slowly getting there.

Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks Dreamer, I probably will try and get it checked by an opthalmologist.

I went to my Doctor today who just basically said "migraine..."

I was like "err...migraine?!?! For four days straight?!?! With no actual migraine symptoms besides what might be considered an "aura" which would only occur for about 20-30 mins before other symptoms in normal circumstances anyway?!?"

I got told to try some pills. Needless to say, they didn't do anything. I'm convinced on my medical record they've got "hypochondriac" written down somewhere; either that or I just get unlucky with doctors.

I'll try and get referred to a specialist, or just pay for it privately. I doubt it's a retinal detachement, seeing as I'm only 18, it's in both eyes, my eyesight's otherwise fine, no pain etc - but I guess it's best to be sure.

Thing is, if it's _not_ that, then I have absolutely no idea what it could be.

Oh well, I hope diagnosing this won't be as hard as diagnosing DP was. It would be nice to be illness free for perhaps a little while.

EDIT...In case anyone hasn't quite grasped what I'm getting at here: imagine being in a club with the strobe lights on full blast. Now imagine leaving the place, to find that your vision's still got strobe lights all around it - the only exception being when you look directly in the centre of your fielf of view.

Well...that's what I've got right now. And, even though I am the undisputed master of "symptom searching", I haven't found *anything * to properly match my description so far.

At the moment I'm trying to distract myself enough not to start panicking, but it ain't easy.

For those of you with just DP, imagine having DP *plus* strobe-light vision. Count yourselves lucky lol.

But it could be worse, even for me, I guess.

MonkeyD


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

I still feel sure it's anxiety based, but IF it's an occular migraine, try this: take three extra-strength aspirin and drink a cup of strong black coffee. (I do realize you don't have a headache, but the aspirin is for another purpose). 
I know that sounds like some witch's brew, lol...but it will REALLY make a difference in the visual disturbances if it's occular migraine related.

All the best,
Janine


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd like to think it's anxiety-based, but it came on at a time when my anxiety was at an all-time low - and it's not a symptom I've seen given for or related to anxiety.

I didn't have any aspirin to hand to try your "witch's brew" lol; but I did have some pills designed specifically for migraine, which apparently reduce all the symptoms of it. They didn't do anything for me. I hope that doesn't mean there's something seriously wrong.

With a bit of luck this won't be any worse tomorrow morning. If it is, I don't know what I'll do. I guess all I can do is "plod on" until it either goes away or I find out what the actual problem is.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Eeekk...

Now I've got dizziness as well. Not just "anxiety dizziness"; *actual*dizziness.

I'm going back to the Doctor's again to get a referral to the neurologist. This has to be something bad, surely.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

*Update*

I saw the ophthalmologist today. Apparently my eyes are fine.

That should be a "good thing", however it means that this problem is probably neurological in origin.

Soooo......it's off to the neurologist ASAP to see if I have a brain tumour.

I hope it'll all resolve in the end.

Monkeydust


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I feel for you monkey! Dizziness is scarey!!! But know that a brain tumor is the worst case senario. There could be so many other things that arn't as drastic. ie: anxiety, sinus, migraine, flu, ect I get dizziness, vision disturbances and even have gone completley blind for 30 seconds at a time when i have migraine from sinus congestion. I can even not have signs of sinus-can breath through nose but congestion is in forhead. Don't add scarey thoughts to your symptoms it just makes things a thousand times worse. I know hard but try to stay present and take infomation as it comes. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the support, ot does help, but those possibilities are ruled out.

It's definitely not anxiety - as I don't have much anymore - it ain't flu, nothing's up with the sinus and migraine has been ruled out.

I got tingling in my foot last night as well, and ringing ears, that could also be related.

I'm going to try and get an MRI as soon as possible. Sure, it probably isn't a brain tumour, but it's shaping up to be something quite serious. And I really can't be arsed with all this crap anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I definitely want you to continue seeking medical help, etc....that's smart and clearly the right choice.

However, please note: symptoms like those can be entirely anxiety-based whether or not the person FEELS any anxiety. "being anxious' is not the same thing at all as having somatic anxiety-BASED sensations. I had a myriad of them, all kinds and for long long times.

Again, I wish you all the best in your medical search, but don't rule out the "A" word no matter how far-fetched you think I am. grin


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

To be fair, you may well be right.

I've got a referral to a neurologist in any case. The NHS being as it is, I have no idea how long it's gonna take to get seen. But unless this gets much worse it's not an issue really.

If I'm honest, _even if_ it was just anxiety, and I knew that, I'd still be interested in getting an MRI to see if anything else is up with my brain. If it's "all fine", then I'll have no justification whatever in continuing any future hypochondriacal investigations into my brain problems.

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah man, I have the same problem. That being that I am so scared that something is up with my brain. I get weird sensations all the time that really bother me and it seems as if there are new ones all the time. I'm so scared there is something really wrong with my brain. I'm getting an MRI soon also. I'm terrified right now.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

What exact symptoms do you guys have? I only ask beccause I went through a time when I was SURE I had a brain tumor. I had severe pressure in my head and vision and hearing problems. Even though all of my symptoms pointed to a brain tumor. I did not have one. I was diagnosed with blood clots in my head (which was a misdiagnosis by an idiot small town dr.) I am told now that it is impossible to have blood clots in your head. I also may have had psuedotumor cerebri. I doubt I had that either because I didn't have the appropriate tests to confirm it and it all went away on it's own.

What they all think now is...
I had muscle tension headaches from ANXIETY, and they effected my vision, hearing, and I felt tremendous pressure in my head. I also felt like my head was so full I could have pulled and elephant out of my ear. Do either of you have environmental allergies because that can cause weird headaches as well. Please try not to be so scared I highly doubt either one of you have a brain tumor. I empathize because I know how scary it is to go through this.

The only time I would worry is if you start having seizures along with your other symptoms and if you starting throwing up when you bend over or when you wake up. I am not talking about the nausea you may get with a migraine. I hope I helped, and didn't just bore you to tears.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

One more thing...

If it turns out that everything checks out medically (which I am sure it will) please check into craniosacral therapy with a certified and reputible osteopathic dr. It CURED me of headaches and strange head sensations that I had been dealing with for years. It is noninvasive, poses no risks, and I think it will help you... beacuse I thought there was no help for me.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> What exact symptoms do you guys have?


Here's how I described it on another board.

_I've recently acquired a strange problem with my vision and I have no idea what it is. Any help here would be apreciated, since I'm at a loss to find out what's wrong, and the Doctor's have not yet been of much greater use either.

The main symptom is a "flickering" in my peripheral vision; it's a bit like having a strobe-light switched on around your visual field.

There's no light "added into" my vision - I don't see any extra light that's not there since when I close my eyes there is nothing - but the image I see in the peripherary nevertheless seems to "flicker" in a way that's annoyingly hard to "pin down", since I can't observe it in detail being not in the centre of my vision.

It's present in both eyes, though considerably worse in the right, all the time. There is no respite, nor does it seem to fluctuate to a noticeable degree.

The problem is worse when I'm sitting still and focusing on one thing. I notice it less when I'm moving, however when I do, because of this or related to it, objects at the side of my vision can seem to move "back and forth", almost a kind of dizzy image "jumping" kind of effect.

This has been present in this manner for exactly a week now.

I have been tested by an ophthalmologist. My visual field is actually fine. Likewise, I have no retinal detachment and no glaucoma. Apparently my eyes themselves are actually fine. I apparently have an appointment with a neurologist in the "pipeline", but it should be quite a while before I get to see anyone._



> I highly doubt either one of you have a brain tumor.


Call me crazy, but I would actually it rather be a brain tumour.

At the moment, it's seeming likely that nothing will be "wrong" with my brain. That would be a good thing, but it means that I won't get treated, and my symptoms won't go away.

If I had something physical I could know what it is, and have it treated accordinly.

Right now, I'm just sick of not knowing.



> If it turns out that everything checks out medically (which I am sure it will) please check into craniosacral therapy with a certified and reputible osteopathic dr


Thanks, I might have a look into that. I guess anything's worth a shot really.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Monkeydust,

Trust me, you don't want this to be a physical problem. It is a misconception that physical problems are easy to treat. Not the case...

Brain tumors and abnormalities are very hard to treat and the symptoms can be unbearable.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

You're probably right. I'm just in a pretty pessimistic frame of mind right now.

I suppose if it's "just nothing" in terms of a physical problem, then there's a chance that it'll go away on its own.

I just don't like the uncertainty of it all. I like to know what I'm dealing with; right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey,

Strobey effects are pretty common I think. You could look up HPPD for reassurance if it won't start you symptom-searching :wink: , seems very tied in with dp/r.

At the moment I consider myself pretty much recovered. I never get scared, rarely get high, and am able to function just as well as any normal person in almost every situation (I still can just switch off completely in a philosophy tutorial if it gets too close to certain topics). But I still have really weird vision. The weirdest thing about it is that it seems so normal to me now. If I look at a flat shiny surface I get shimmering rainbows across it, if I'm looking at a wide horizon then trees start to breathe up and down, and (the most like your thing) my carpet, which is a small repeating pattern, looks like it's made up of vibrating lines. That sort of thing. And the way it feels to me now is that that's some kind of habit. I don't really care if it doesn't go away, I can never get bored when looking at the sky can be so fascinating. But at the same time I feel pretty certain that however real the effects seem, if I ignore them, look away and don't concentrate on them, then eventually I'll forget how to see them and I guess then I'll be a normal person again. Conversely, I worry that if I concentrate too much on them I'll end up dped again.

But anyway, my point was that I know the sort of visual effect that you're talking about, and it's something that I had always assumed was a part, and a minor part (compared to terror & the like) of the whole experience. And that the best thing to do is not think about it.

(that last sentence sound familiar? :roll


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think HPPD's an issue since I've had no hallucinogen bringing this on.

It still hasn't gone away, however, and it has literally ruined my life in this last week.

I can't see things picking up again.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Hey there Monkeydust,
How are you feeling?
Did you ever get any answers?
I hope you are feeling better.
Sassy


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm feeling a little better now.

That symptom seems to have gone down, at last.


----------

